# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Artificial Intelligence Los Angeles Community, AI LA Community, Inc., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist2

Website - joinai.la

youtube.com/AILAcommunity

facebook.com/AI.LA.Community

twitter.com/AILA_Community

linkedin.com/company/ai-la

instagram.com/AILA_Community

medium.com/the-ai-collective/the-ai-la-manifesto-60f2d78c3cab

Founder, President and Executive Director - Todd Terrazas

----------

